# Funnel Cloud em Rio de Mouro, Sintra 22/04/2010



## JoãoPT (22 Abr 2010 às 23:28)

Boas,

Hoje tive a oportunidade de assistir a um fenómeno que nunca tinha assistido na minha vida.. 

Formou-se uma Funnel Cloud por volta das 15h, tava a sair de casa a caminho da escola, quando olhei para o Sul, e reparei na Funnel Cloud(pensava que tava a sonhar), corri para casa e fui fotografar e filmar.

Digo-vos, quase que foi um tornado(foi mesmo o quase) senti receio, mas ao mesmo tempo adrenalina!

Notava-se perfeitamente a rotação da Funnel Cloud, deixo aqui algumas fotos, mais tarde colocarei o vídeo!

O início:












E já quando começou a recolher:








Espero que gostem, fiquei completamente estupefacto com isto.. 
Nunca pensei em ver nada do género aqui, foi mesmo quase um tornado pelo que pareceu(foi mesmo o quase ) e pelo que percebi, teve origem numa pequena célula que se formou, e ainda deixou uma boa quantidade de precipitação a Este..


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Abr 2010 às 23:51)

Tal como prometido, está aqui o vídeo (peço desculpa mas o vídeo não tem som).

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbUr-CcjupY"]YouTube- Funnel Cloud em Rio de Mouro, Sintra, 22/04/2010[/ame]

Peço desculpa pela qualidade, mas acho que dá para perceber.


----------



## tomalino (23 Abr 2010 às 11:00)

Ontem vi uma nuvem que realmente parecia uma funnel cloud, até tirei uma fotografia, mas não tinha rotação. Até comentei na altura que podia enganar as pessoas e dizer que parecia um tornado
Agora fiquei surpreendido com esta notícia, porque é de facto muita coincidência! Esta foto foi tirada às 16h39 da FCUL, Campo Grande:





Acrescento ainda esta notícia, com mais fotos e um vídeo da funnel cloud:
http://diario.iol.pt/sociedade/tvi24-tornado-monte-abraao-leitor/1157223-4071.html


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2010 às 18:40)

Muito bom apanhado


----------



## Vince (24 Abr 2010 às 01:08)

Há imensas nuvens que parecem funnels que não o são. Tenho recomendado por exemplo esta página que é um bom ponto de partida:

 The Non-Tornado Home Page

Estas coisas só quem está ao pé para ver a rotação é que pode mesmo confirmar, por fotografias ou vídeo é normalmente difícil.

De qualquer forma já vi muita gente a reivindicar funnels muito menos consistentes que esta. Acho particularmente interessante a cor da nuvem nas fotos do JFPT , cor bastante clara parecendo mesmo um verdadeiro vórtice de condensação.

Seja o que for, é um excelente registo


----------

